# Keeping P. nyeri group with A. Latisfaciata



## Aramz (Jun 24, 2008)

If i had a group of 6 p. Nyeri (2m 3f) would a single male A. Latisfaciata 'zebra obliquidens' have a really good chance on hybridizing? The P. Nyeri dom male is bigger etc.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I wouldn't trust the fry to be pure.


----------

